# Gramophone Archive



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

For those interested (and who wouldn't be?), you can now read every issue of Gramophone magazine from 1923 up to and including 2008 online.

http://www.gramophone.net/


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I've been very tempted by this, but have been put off by the following concerns: to register on the Gramophone website, quite a substantial amount of personal information is required, and when I tried to read the small print, I found their privacy policy unclear. My understanding (as I recall it) was that information may be passed on to third parties unless one opts out by sending an email somewhere or other - but this all seemed rather vague and unreliable to me. I emailed them to enquire further, but received no reply - which seemed even more worrying: if they ignored my email of enquiry, why would they not ignore my email opting out?

I also seem to recall reading somewhere (correct me if I'm wrong) that the site has been hacked at least once in recent times. In these days of identity fraud, I'm not at all sure I want to hand all that information over to them, and so I haven't signed up. Does anyone have any information or helpful opinion on all this?


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Many of the forum participants are interested in various archives. A radio program is broadcast from Los Angeles called "The Record Shelf" with Jim Svejda who is also the host of a daily 5 hour show of recordings and interviews on KUSC 91.5 FM which is available online as streaming audio. Some of the records featured on " The "Record Shelf" are from the dawn of recorded music as well as the newest and best recent recordings. This program is broadcast at 7:00 PM Pacific DST on Sundays and the following week at 11:00 AM Sunday is rebroacast. I don't know if the show is available in podcast.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> Does anyone have any information or helpful opinion on all this?


Just type that you live in Zimbabwe, town Badu-Madu, Sesame street 15. Something like that, I hope you got my point


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

nickgray said:


> Just type that you live in Zimbabwe, town Badu-Madu, Sesame street 15. Something like that, I hope you got my point


Might be a problem if you later subscribe to the magazine itself and you have to fly to Zimbabwe each month to get your copy.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> Might be a problem if you later subscribe to the magazine itself and you have to fly to Zimbabwe each month to get your copy.


Yeah, but we're talking about a website registration here  Of course if you gonna subscribe to a real magazine you gonna need to enter your real address. But as far as websites go... no way.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> Might be a problem if you later subscribe to the magazine itself and you have to fly to Zimbabwe each month to get your copy.


Okay, okay - so how did you two guys _know_ about my monthly trips to Zimbabwe?


----------

